# Duda sobre decodificadores CATV



## AErgueta (Dic 21, 2006)

Tengo un decodificador Jerrold, que me proporciona el proveedor de cable. Este lo conecto a mi televisor por medio de un cable coaxial. Mi pregunta es esta: Deseo conectar el coaxial de la salida del Decodificador a mi tarjeta de Video ATI x1300 all in wonder, y antes de hacerlo quiero estar seguro de que esto no va a dañar la tarjeta.

Pro favor si alguien puede ayudarme, le agradecería mucho.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 21, 2006)

Y que queres lograr con eso? porque haciendo eso no logras nada


----------



## AErgueta (Dic 21, 2006)

Lo que pasa es que necesito usar la Computadora como televisor, por eso compré la tarjeta de Video con entrada.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 21, 2006)

y no solo acepta video la placa que tienes no señal de "cable"


----------



## stasha (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola tengo 3 aparatos de línea CFT2200 desbloqueado con pic 12C509A. Un día llovió y el divisor de vino de agua. Dio un pequeño shock. A partir de ahí, 2 decodificadores estaban con interferencias. tienen canales que funcionan bien y otras no muy bien e incluso algunos que no funcionan. Se le considera el sintonizador, pero hay distintas señal desestimó la posibilidad. He cambiado los condensadores electrolíticos alrededor de la fuente y no el trabajo. Yo no sé qué hacer


----------

